# (iPad newbie) Is there an app for the Reformation Study Bible NKJV?



## E Nomine (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm an RSB fan, but not much of an ESV fan. I see the dedicated ESV RSB iPad app is made by AcroBible. Can anyone confirm if one can purchase the NKJV from within this app and, if so, if the RSB notes align/link (I know there may be some translation differences in the notes).

It looks like the other option is to get the Mantis bible app, purchase the NKJV and the RSB notes. The Mantis also has some version of the Geneva Bible and some Geneva Bible notes (which greatly appeal to me). I'd appreciate comments on the Mantis software, e.g. is the Geneva Bible with modern spelling? 

I'm open to to other options (e.g. Olive Tree, Logos). My dream app would include a user-friendly well-integrated NKJV RSB and Tolle Lege 1599 Geneva Bible with the ability to add further bible versions and commentaries/reference works.

Thank you.


----------



## Bookmeister (Apr 11, 2011)

Go with Logos, it can't be beat as a study tool. It can get pricey but is worth every penny. You can sync any study bible notes to any version you want and the RSB is in pre-pub right now.


----------



## kodos (Apr 11, 2011)

Another Logos fan here. Use it on all of my devices (Macs, PCs, iPad, iPhone)


----------



## E Nomine (Apr 12, 2011)

The pre-pub RSB in Logos only has the Macintosh and Windows logos in the listing, not the iPad logo. It looks like one of the titles that won't be supported on iPad when it launches.


----------

